# road bike under $500



## velomelo (Aug 29, 2010)

i need a new road bike but i don't want to spend over $500. any suggestions?????


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

Your better off finding something used for that budget range.


----------



## runnerstreet (Aug 8, 2010)

$500 for the down payment, and finance the rest!?!?


----------



## onlineflyer (Aug 8, 2005)

*Used*, especially with riding season coming to an end. Fall/winter is the best time to buy a nice, used road bike.


----------



## velomelo (Aug 29, 2010)

i found a nice new road bike at roadbikeoutlet.com for $469, it's the gavin nouvo with carbon fork and sora, shipped free. what do you think?


----------



## gr8blues (Nov 20, 2009)

Used is the way to go a new one that cheap will be low quality. If you can find a steel used bike for that price you will like it.


----------



## velomelo (Aug 29, 2010)

i emailed them and they said the bike is made at ideal factory in taiwan, which is the same factory that fuji, kestrel, canondale, bianchi are made. how bad could the quality be?


----------



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

Are you knowledgeable enough to select the right size and type of road bike from an online dealer? Can you do the assembly and adjustments?

There are quite a few decent entry level bikes for $450-$500. My son has a Sora level KHS flight and it's a very nice bike. i wouldn't hesitate to buy a Shimano 2200 equipped Specialized Allez Steel if it was on sale for your price range

My experience with entry level bikes is that they have very good quality frames and components but the assembly can be spotty. spokes will probably need tensioned, wheel bearings, and cables may need adjusted. 

If you can find a clean used bike in great shape, go for it. but if you don't know what to look for you can get burned badly.

If you feel confident buying online check out bikesdirect.com I bought an entry level mountain bike (Motobecane HT 400) about 5 years ago and it's as good as the entry level Trek I bought for my son at the same time.

Brand names in this price range mean nothing. Buying from a local shop with warrenty support has value, bu some local bike shops are staffed by dumbass douchebags and are worse than doing your own research and buying online.


----------



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

velomelo said:


> i emailed them and they said the bike is made at ideal factory in taiwan, which is the same factory that fuji, kestrel, canondale, bianchi are made. how bad could the quality be?


 the quality will be excellent for the price. Better than high end bikes 35 years ago when i started rideing.


----------



## MikesChevelle (Jun 12, 2010)

No offense but that is like asking what new car you should buy for 9 grand, not to many out there and they arent of that high quality.

Your best bet is to get a 5 to 10 year old bike, he 500 can buy ALOT in a used bike. I have numerous bike, of high quality and I didnt spend more than 200 on any of them.


----------



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

MikesChevelle said:


> Your best bet is to get a 5 to 10 year old bike, he 500 can buy ALOT in a used bike. I have numerous bike, of high quality and I didnt spend more than 200 on any of them.


I agree but you'll probably have to do many hours of chasing around a searching and you'll need to learn what to look for.

You can get a nice new bike for $500. It will work fine for many miles. A $1000 bike is quite a bit nicer, but a $500 road bike is not low quality junk. Sora is good stuff--the late Sheldon Brown.


----------



## MikesChevelle (Jun 12, 2010)

Reynolds531 said:


> I agree but you'll probably have to do many hours of chasing around a searching and you'll need to learn what to look for.
> 
> You can get a nice new bike for $500. It will work fine for many miles. A $1000 bike is quite a bit nicer, but a $500 road bike is not low quality junk. Sora is good stuff--the late Sheldon Brown.


I agree, but that learning and looking around is worth it. What good is dropping money on a bike and then having no clue what you got or how to take care of it.

An other thing to think about is that a new $500 bike will be worth a third of that in a year or two. a $500 5-10 year old bike will most likely be worth what you paid for it in a few years, especially if you do your homework and are patient and get a good deal on a bike with a strong market behind it.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

As long as the frame quality is reputable and durable, you can always slowly upgrade the individual components later IF you want (i.e., going to Ultegra or even 105 group; or upgrading the stock wheels, b/c for $500 new, those wheels will more than likely be pretty damn heavy). 

Some may argue that if you are going to upgrade later, why not just take the hit now. Well, if you don't have the means now, you just have to get the best thing in your price range. Again, upgrading later if you get more serious about biking.


----------



## Optimus (Jun 18, 2010)

You may want to do a little digging around locally for a Trek 1.1, they're on sale here for 499.99.


----------



## velomelo (Aug 29, 2010)

I think I'm gonna buy the Gavin from Road Bike Outlet. I looked at a few new Sora bikes and some used ones on Craigs, and they're overpriced. I might upgrade the parts later to 105 or Ultegra. I'll let ya know when I get the Gavin.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

w/ $500, go single speed. i got my 2009 tricross singlecross (in 2009 brand new, end of season) for $450 OTD.


----------

